# new member saying Hi



## bigdaddybf (Nov 16, 2009)

Is anyone on here from Ohio? Enjoy the site, has great info. Just snorkled 06 750. Was backfiring through the carbs and discovered the carb boot was torn while drilling out those AF plugs. Hopefully that fixes it.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

welcome to mimb...


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

welcome


----------



## BF750FI (Oct 25, 2009)

Welcome to the site you will enjoy!!


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

welcome to the site


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Welcome...


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

welcome aboard!!!


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Welcome to the site !!!


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

whats craka lakin


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

hay glad to have ya!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

WELCOME!!!!!!!


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

wazzzzzzzzzzzzzz upppppppppppppppppp


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

:werd:


----------

